# Back deck length for tiller boat



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

what is the typical back deck length people use in a boat with a tiller. Looks like 3’ feels comfortable but could do a tiller extension if needed. Not sure what length salt marsh and the others use. Laying out new decks on the skiff.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As other tiller operators speak up remember to consider the stuff you’ll be wanting to store under that rear deck... 

You’ll also be thinking about built in storage areas, a bait well, etc.

Those considerations might have a large part to play in just how long you want that rear deck...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

JPizzle said:


> what is the typical back deck length people use in a boat with a tiller. Looks like 3’ feels comfortable but could do a tiller extension if needed. Not sure what length salt marsh and the others use. Laying out new decks on the skiff.


I'm curious as to a "typical" length too. I'm going to check out the new Eldora in a couple weeks and plan to take a quick measurement.

Anyone kind enough to post up measurements, please let us know how long your tiller extension is too (if you're using one).


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I imagine every outboard manufacturer tiller is of different length (older ones being shorter). My back boxes are 34" long, no tiller extension used.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2019)

I like a 48ish” rear with a tiller extension if fishing with t-motor and a partner on the stern regularly. Gives room for a more forward mounted poling platform while providing enough room to accommodate an angler in the back. If poling is your primary motive, then a 30”-36” rear deck is more ideal with a larger forward deck.


----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

I measured my 22' pathfinder last night. On the back deck, not including the wider transom gunnel, it is roughly 32" and the front deck, not including the anchor locker lid is roughly 48".

This is a for a J16 that I will use as an easy skiff and for duck hunting so not really planning on any hatches really. Just wanted to make sure I didn't make the back deck too deep and cause issues with the tiller. 3' felt about right for driving and big enough to feel comfortable for fishing. 

Just wanted some others input.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@Travis Smith is going to get me measurements on his boxes. This is the perfect layout for a tiller as far as ergonomics in IMHO. I have had both this layout and a straight deck and the boxes win by far.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.68026/


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2019)

Sublime said:


> @Travis Smith is going to get me measurements on his boxes. This is the perfect layout for a tiller as far as ergonomics in IMHO. I have had both this layout and a straight deck and the boxes win by far.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.68026/


And with some forethought, you can incorporate a drop in piece to make a rear casting deck! This is exactly what I will be doing on my personal X-Caliber!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

BassFlats said:


> View attachment 85660
> I imagine every outboard manufacturer tiller is of different length (older ones being shorter). My back boxes are 34" long, no tiller extension used.


I always enjoy seeing pics of your skiff...soooo clean.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you Ducknut. I put a lot of thought into the layout.


----------

